# Chevy will sell electric crate motors



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Starting with a Bolt motor, controllers, DC/DC, cooling...









Chevrolet readies an electric crate motor for homebuilt EV hotrods


On sale next year, it includes a Bolt EV motor and 60kWh battery pack.




arstechnica.com


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

There's...no price listed.

Right now, a new AC50 with max continuous RPM of 5,000 and a 120 ft-lb of torque is $4500...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It would be nice to get the whole system, ready to work together and not needing to be in a Bolt. 

Yes, it will be expensive, but it might be reasonable compared to other new (not salvage) modern (not brushed motors) alternatives. GM and Ford sell crate engines which are probably less expensive than buying a core engine and having it completely rebuilt commercially, and there's no reason for the electric equivalent to be different.

The crate engines are similarly available with control packages to use them in older and custom vehicles, rather than requiring anything from the car in which the engine would typically come from the factory.

But Keith Tanner's comments on the article are valid - as I would expect from him (he and his Flyin' Miata company are well-known in the Miata community). A Bolt motor on an automatic transmission is just silly.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

The thing that excites me is that a crate motor will incentivize the market to create adapters and controllers...that could then be used with junkyard parts.

These motors will probably sell for a price that a running, driving first-year Bolt is selling for...


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Good point about the 2nd and 3rd generation folk being behind the likes of Damien and even you Matt. We follow the pioneers at a safe distance with admiration. 
I've been thinking about the Chevy Bolt powertrain in the last few days. My current plan is to convert an old S-Class (W220), using a Lexus GS450H powertrain and Damiens boards to control it. The Chevy Bolt has the motor & transmission in one unit, but it looks a lot smaller and lighter than the Lexus GS450H unit. The Bolt's unit puts out 200Hp, with 266 lbs/ft of torque. That sounds like a lot of power... There are literally hundreds of crashed Bolts available for $6000-8,000 these days. Have the electronics of the Bolt powertrain been reverse engineered yet?


----------

